# Its time!



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Well it is finally time to get my 67 GTO conv. to the body shop. Within the next month , I hope. 
But I have a question about something and I am looking for good answers..so here it is. 
I am changing my paint from Montreo blue (yuk) to Fathom blue (Yippee) and the interior from black to parchment. 
On the door where the door panel ends near the top the door is metal . I have seen some GTOs paint that part the body color and others paint it the interior color. Which way did it come from the factory?? 

So do I need to paint that part Fathom blue or parchment??? I would like to make it which ever way it came from the factory.

thanks for your input


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

On my '67 which is still original, it is the interior color which is red with the exterior Cameo Ivory.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

great. thank you very much. Its funny..I have been looking at pictures and videos on line and I have seen it both ways. 
Thanks again


----------

